# The Spaghetti Afair



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2010)

For several years, a man was having an affair with an Italian woman.

One night, she confided in him that she was pregnant.

Not wanting to ruin his reputation or his marriage, he paid her a large
Sum of money if she would go to Italy to secretly have the child.

Also if she stayed in Italy to raise the child, he would also provide
Child support until the child turned 18.

She agreed, but asked how he would know when the baby was born.

To keep it discrete, he told her to simply mail him a post card, and
Write 'Spaghetti' on the back.
He would then arrange for the Child Support Payments to begin. 
One day, about 9 months later, he came home to his confused wife.

'Honey, 'she said, 'You received a very strange post card today.'

'Oh, just give it to me and I'll explain it later,' he said.

The wife obeyed and watched as her husband read the card, turned white,
And fainted.

On the card was written:

Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti.

Three with meatballs, two without...

Send extra sauce!


----------



## LRG (Jan 24, 2010)

cold hearted//lol


----------



## JTM (Jan 26, 2010)

could be trouble...


----------

